# AUTO FINESSE review



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

So the other week i brought some bits from the auto finesse stand at the auto sport show, a wool mitt, drying towel and some alloy wheel cleaning brushes set of 3 , all came to a tidy discounted sum of £40. 

Used them today and i must admit what a waste of money the mitt once wet is very poor quality and the elastic on the wrist is it too small to get your hands in, the alloy wheel cleaning brushes once wet obviously quite heavy don't seem to feel up to the task and don't even fit in most alloys gaps and hold the dirt as the material used is cheap.

Overall not as good as other brands I've previously used and these guys seem to be everywhere . 

All i kept thinking was this is some cheap china stuff branded and promoted well.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Good feedback, thanks. I find the stuff a bit hit nd miss. I like the avalanche snowfoam. But had some wheel cleaner and didn't think it that good. Shan't be trying the mit's now.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well for cleaning the car, my trusty set up for years has been the following.

(there are more stuff like clay bars etc, but these are the basics). Plus get yourself some decent microfibers. i only use them once then bin them to avoid any scratches, or reuse them on the engine etc if they have been used for bodywork.

glass cleaner (angelwax) & fall out remover

"vision" & "Revelation"

https://angelwax.co.uk/

buckets 
Scratch Shield Bucket Filter | Grit Guard Bucket Insert plus poor boys bucket

or

Grit Guard® Insert & Mirror Bright Bucket

wheel brush (does not snap etc, great quality)
EZ Detail GO EZ Brush | Heavy Duty Wheel Cleaning Brush


citrus cleaner (like valet pro)

Swissvax Wheel Brush | Ultra-Safe Pigs Hair Wheel Cleaning Brush

shampoo

Soft Wash Gel

grime remover
R222 Total Auto Wash | Ultra-Safe Bug & Grime Remover

dryer

www.swissvax.co.uk

waxes, 

Fusso type (JP) is the best, but they do vary. 

UK based ones like Finishkare are good (pink wax 2685)

Detailing spray (various) but finishkare pink 425 is good

leather cleaner

Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner & Conditioner 400ML


i have tried alot over the years, chemical guys etc

but those who know me and how much time i take to clean the car(s) etc know the above is a good sounding set of products.

hope it helps.

oh and on a side note, out of all the wash mits.

the "kent" branded ones you can buy in Asda are very good for £3.

i just wash mine every time its used.


----------



## AndyABC (Jan 16, 2018)

dippa said:


> So the other week i brought some bits from the auto finesse stand at the auto sport show, a wool mitt, drying towel and some alloy wheel cleaning brushes set of 3 , all came to a tidy discounted sum of £40.
> 
> Used them today and i must admit what a waste of money the mitt once wet is very poor quality and the elastic on the wrist is it too small to get your hands in, the alloy wheel cleaning brushes once wet obviously quite heavy don't seem to feel up to the task and don't even fit in most alloys gaps and hold the dirt as the material used is cheap.
> 
> ...


Give the drying towel a couple of washes to remove the lint. 

I have to say the wash mitts aren't the greatest, so if you aren't happy send them over an email, James will be fine with returns.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

dont use fabric softeners when you wash your towels


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

matty32 said:


> oh and on a side note, out of all the wash mits.
> 
> the "kent" branded ones you can buy in Asda are very good for £3.
> 
> i just wash mine every time its used.


Ha, I was going to post this. Excellent value and can't fault them.

My best find at the moment is their own brand luxury drying towel from Polished Bliss, best I've used by far (if you're a wiper, not a dabber)


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

I Like AF products. Admittedly some of there stuff isn't the best, but there snow foam, Citrus wash is very good imo.

Gtechniq & autobrite are usually my first picks though. Would also like to try Polish Angel as they're products are meant to be good!


----------

